# Carrying a hunting whip with lash - children



## punchy (23 November 2011)

A general questions of two threads: is there any rules / etiquette about children carrying a hunting whip with a lash in either a) the field and b) the show ring (show hunter pony)?

Thank you!


----------



## huntley (23 November 2011)

Children should definitely be encouraged to carry a hunting whip out hunting and taught to use it properly, i.e. to keep the hounds away from their pony's back legs etc. Not sure whether they are allowed in SHP - it will say in the rules!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (23 November 2011)

and they can be a great aid in opening gates.. (the hunting whips as well as the kids)


----------



## Hunters (24 November 2011)

They are not welcome in the show ring.


----------



## Fiagai (24 November 2011)

punchy said:



			A general questions of two threads: is there any rules / etiquette about children carrying a hunting whip with a lash in either a) the field and b) the show ring (show hunter pony)?

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly a hunting whip with lash is used primarily for the control of hounds (by the huntsman or whip) - not to make contact but to direct.  The handle of a hunting whip can be an aid to open gates etc but the addition of a lash that has to be held in the hand when cantering or jumping could result in it getting caught in vegetation or other obstacles especially if the child is not used to this type of whip.

A hunting whip is of no real use in the direction of a horse and pony with the majority of horses and ponies being unused to the look and the noise of a lash and thus being at risk of reacting adversely at close quaters

Field members generally do not have a role in the direction of hounds and no master I know would welcome field members  attempting to do so.  The correct etiquette for field members is to make sure their horses / ponies behave correctly around hounds and to make sure that horses and ponies heads (and not hooves) are always presented to any hounds in their vicinity

That said in the field if the child is used to the correct method of holding and using the whip, and the pony is familar with the look and noise of such and the child doesnt attempt to use it on hounds then presuming it is ok with the master then I dont see a problem however a normal crop would be of much more use to a child on a pony.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 November 2011)

Mine always carried a whip with lash from when she got her 1st one on her 10th birthday & when she got to the dizzy age of 13 was allowed to shadow a whip most weekends & occasionally did manage to whip in.
Often carried the whip with lash in open 13 & 14hh whp classes, tho never in any M&M whp.


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2011)

Yes in the hunting field, no in the show ring


----------

